# Low budget farm tractor. Charging using car alternator?



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

I would suggest not to monkey around and get a used 36v Golf Cart charger - those often go for under $100 on Ebay.

Yes, a fuse will work across a range of voltages and up to its maximum rated voltage. Maximum rated voltage is a product of insulation/arcing limitations.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Do not use a fuse, a SAFETY device, beyond its rated voltage. Do not use an AC-rated fuse for DC circuit protection.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

remy_martian said:


> Do not use a fuse, a SAFETY device, beyond its rated voltage. Do not use an AC-rated fuse for DC circuit protection.


Other than IR2T conversion issues, why not Ac fuse on Dc? Been doing this 60 years wrong I guess.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

piotrsko said:


> Other than IR2T conversion issues, why not Ac fuse on Dc? Been doing this 60 years wrong I guess.


Yeah, I don't know either. Seems like the common practice is to derate them - a 600V AC fuse is good for up to 300V DC. Breakers and similar devices may be a different story due to their more sophisticated nature, but I see a lot of those double rated too, with both DC and AC ratings specified on the package.


----------

